# May '15 Member of the Month Voting Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves May's MOTM Title.

We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive:
-A $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.
-A pair of Diode Dynamics' HP3 license plate lights
-Their choice of one of two products from Titan Synthetics*, -MOTM Winner title
-VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum), 
*One bottle of Amsoil P.I. Performance Improver or one can of Amsoil Miracle Wash


Polls will end on May 31st.

*​_*Chevyguy
UlyssesSG
[email protected]
hificruzer
​*_


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that's better j ..................

Voting has Begun Folks . Just press a button and wallah you've casted a 
​VoTe


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

brian v said:


> Now that's better j ..................
> 
> Voting has Begun Folks . Just press a button and wallah you've casted a
> ​VoTe


May I ask why u are not on this list? I thought you were on it. Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> May I ask why u are not on this list? I thought you were on it. Thanks


He was a previous winner within the last 6 months. I missed it and Brian was nice enough to point it out.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I voted for chevy guy he has been delivering quality responses compared to my attempted comical antics


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

what are those really annoying things that can be too big and scrape the bottom of our cruzes...it starts with speed ... can anyone help with the second word?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

How do you get in the running?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> what are those really annoying things that can be too big and scrape the bottom of our cruzes...it starts with speed ... can anyone help with the second word?


Bumps


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Patman said:


> How do you get in the running?


HAHA Thanks??


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Patman said:


> Bumps


I was trying to get someone to keep the voting going by making someone say "bump", so close enough for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> How do you get in the running?


Get yerself nominated by another member by being awesome around the site


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As a gentleman's agreement, moderators don't nominate other moderators.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> As a gentleman's agreement, moderators don't nominate other moderators.


Haha we forgot to tell Patman that came with his new contract. Oops.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah - I want to nominate Robby just about every month. There's a reason he has more reputation points (longer green bar) than anyone else here.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yeah - I want to nominate Robby just about every month. There's a reason he has more reputation points (longer green bar) than anyone else here.


We should start promoting rep points because cruzetalk members are stingy with them....myself included


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Haha we forgot to tell Patman that came with his new contract. Oops.


Well for the pay increase, I really don't care! LOL Anyway just a question: always got something new to learn. Hey wait am minute: All 3 of you are moderators and and MOTMs. You're just picking on me know!!!! or is this "initiation to the club"? Reminds me of when I sold auto parts and and some one from a diff store knew you were new: They would call up and ask for a radiator and water pump for their Corvair. Knowing full well you would try to locate one and even ask a few people for help! HA Ha BTW I think Robby is deserving.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

BUMP for the voters.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> We should start promoting rep points because cruzetalk members are stingy with them....myself included


I always forget about them. Plus I don't think you can give them using the phone app. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Yeah - I want to nominate Robby just about every month. There's a reason he has more reputation points (longer green bar) than anyone else here.


You're another good one as well  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

On this list I vote for hificruzer, he has given me the most advice, besides xtremerevolution.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*ChevyGuy's my guy this time around. Quality, informative posts*.

OTOH, I steered clear of Ulysses because he sometimes sounds a bit foreign, quotes Shakespeare until my ears bleed and ~ _this was the final straw_ ~ he started using a snapshot of a 2008 Bullitt Mustang in his Cruzetalk signature. He crossed the line with that unwise indiscretion and should be struck off and made to stand on the naughty spot.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

VoTeD ..for Me Favorite Chevy Guy ..OOpS I Said IT , Oh Well I did Nominate the Guy after All ............


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

bump :0)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - close race here so every vote counts.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I love IT when more than ten members show up and VoTe ..
Congrats to the ChevyGuy .


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

CONGRATS CHEVYGUY!!!!! ccasion14:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats! Close til the end this month.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats ChevyGuy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats! Close race - it was nice to see a good voting turnout this month.

I'll get your Hall of Fame post started tonight.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well cool! I hadn't paid much attention to this section until I noticed the new badge. Thanks!

I'm more of a "responder" type person, so it's mostly due to the great active community we have here. 

And I'd like to thank all those who made this possible - my computer, my ISP, .... no wait! Don't start the music ...

No, seriously, thanks!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats ChevyGuy !!


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats ChevyGuy.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats chevyguy. At least I can say the guy I voted for won!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevyguy deserves it, puts in a great effort.

But only 26 votes with a membership of 425,511?

Sounds like our county turn out for electing an unopposed candidate for dog catcher.


----------

